# Certain breeds show aggression towards your V?



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm just wondering if others notice a certain breed of dog bullies your V? Unfortunately, we had a horrible accident happen today with a German Shepherd - got a hold of Oquirrh and made a deep puncture in his back and took a good amount of skin off his side.  Oquirrh will be okay, but I wish it hadn't happened.


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

German Shepherds & GS mixes HATE Riley for some reason. She had a nasty one chase her very aggressively on the beach. My dad yelled at the dog and chased it off, otherwise I'm sure it would have done some major damage to her neck/back. She gives all GS & GS mixes a VERY wide berth when we are out and I don't blame her! It's interesting to hear that someone else has had a similar experience with a GS. I hope your sweet boy is feeling better soon!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

I am also wary around GSD's. Out of a total of about 7 GSD's I have interacted with at the park, only 1 was not aggressive. I also am very wary of anything with Staffy or pit bul blood lines. While they can be the most fun and playful dogs, they can also turn very quickly and when they do, they have a habit of making a mess or killing the other dog. The owners all deny it, but from what I have seen they have that tendency within. 

I had a staffy puncture Oskar's hind leg months ago. Same staffy tried it on Astro not long ago, difference this time was that Astro turned on the staffy and gave it a dose of it's own medicine. Then of course the owner got upset??? :


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

Sorry to hear about Oquirrh. When our V's hurt, so do we!

Sounds like I'm the exception to the rule, but the German Shepherds at the dog parks we frequent all play very nicely. Odd considering what I am hearing. One is a big baby (gorgeous white GS) and will try to get other dogs to chase it and then run straight back to its owner. 

There are a few huskies who are too aggressive and some pitts/staffs that don't know their weight. We have one who has a very diligent owner and he just knocks Oso silly when he tries to play with him. 

I am sure dogs bred for aggression are more apt to injure other dogs (especially if not socialized correctly). I have had bad experiences at another dog park I go to with pit mixes. Oso is high energy and fast and attracts attention from certain dogs. We only go to certain parks at certain times (less busy times or times we know nice dogs come as well) and if there is an aggressive dog in the area will go to the small dog area or leave.


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

I've never had another breed be particularly aggressive with Jasper, but he causes interesting results in dogs originally bred for herding, particularly Australian shepherds. Either they adore him, and love to play and chase and stalk him, or they get driven absolutely nuts by the fact that he is usually faster than them and pretty unherdable. Obviously it is only the dogs with extremely high herding instincts that he frustrates, but it is interesting to watch. They will get very bold with him, and on one or two occasions it has resulting in a snarling match (no fights, though).

Sorry to hear about Oquirrh. Jasper got a big chunk taken out of his side by an obnoxious, aggressive Westie when he was about 5 months old. The Westie wasn't provoked, as far as I could see. Just sort of went after Jasper once. After that incident I adjusted our park schedule to go only when dogs and people we like are there.


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Sorry to hear your pup got bit.

I don't feel any bred is likely to be more aggressive than others. It depends on the dog and the owner and your dog too. My Mac loves to get other dogs to play and some don't want to play but he continues to do anything to get a reaction. Like putting his paw on their back or jumping on their owners. I of course tell him off but some dogs actually start to play because of his actions so breaking him of it is difficult. 

Mac's favorite play mate is the staffie that his dog walker owns. She is a bowling ball of a dog. Low powerful but she not a treat and if told off Mac stops. Mac has met several GS and some have told him off straight away others were very playful and kind. If a dog runs down your dog when they are both off lead and your dog is trying to get away and the dog continues to chase despite your dog yelping or having a tail between it's tail the dog is a dog aggressive dog that shouldn't be off lead. Did you speak to the owner of the other dog. I think you should concider asking some questions of them. A dog should not be biting another dog just like it shouldn't be biting a human. Someone needs to make the owner aware that their dog should not be off lead if it is dog aggressive.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Oquirrh said:


> I'm just wondering if others notice a certain breed of dog bullies your V? Unfortunately, we had a horrible accident happen today with a German Shepherd - got a hold of Oquirrh and made a deep puncture in his back and took a good amount of skin off his side.  Oquirrh will be okay, but I wish it hadn't happened.


I am sorry about your experience with the GSD. It looks like the GSD owner, and to a lesser degree, you, don't have the slightest clue about pack instinct or drive. 

Vizsla can mix and play with a German Shepherd very well. Mine did/does. They end up running slower, in straight lines - side by side, like a wolf pack. Quite a sight. 

The problem is understanding which dogs are approachable.
GDS has a very well developed pack instinct, almost wolf like. 
GS dogs, particularly the pure German bloodlines, ARE WILLING TO GIVE UP THEIR LIFE TO PROTECT THE PACK. 


WE (the owners) are pack leaders. The dogs in our pack are followers, not in charge, no one asked their opinion, no one asked them to make decisions. 
Therefore, we must not let the dogs approach before we do. If the dogs meet first, their protective instinct kicks in and the GSD will likely bite. 

I seek out and approach (if possible) only dogs that look distinct, look healthy with *shiny*, clean coat. Those dogs are usually balanced and as it turnes out, most likely RAW fed. Kibble fed wolfs :'( look dull and carry themselves poorly. 

In conclusion, we should keep our Vizsla away, we go and meet the other owner first, not paying any attention, not making eye contact with the loaded weapon attached to their leash. We can follow up by introducing ourselves to the GSD (we carry our dog's scent, anyway), and if all goes well and we have introduced our pack to the other pack successfully, we can allow the dogs to meet and form a pack. OFF LEASH, ONLY!
Do not be alarmed if the GSD looks like it tries to eat or herd the Vizsla as it tries to run around. Normal bonding, GSD is a much stronger breed and the V must learn how to behave around them. 10 minutes later, the situation will be different and if your V is not neutered, it WILL hump the GSD (all are neutered or spayed because no one can handle an intact male, usually) and with it's tail tucked in between the legs the GSD will happily run along side by side with the Vizsla. VIZSLA RULES 8)

GOOD TIMES AND HAPPY ENDINGS


----------



## polkan (Dec 29, 2011)

I have seen a female Vizsla puppy being repeatedly singled out by a bulldog puppy in daycare. There were about 10 puppies in the room altogether, at least 5 breeds. 

What I noticed was that the vizsla was pretty active/rough in initiating play and the bulldog reacted to it every time, even though he wasn't ever approached by her. 

He would come close, stare and bark. The V would respond by standing still, sideways, licking lips and yawning (to signal she didn't want a fight) but the tail was up and it was clear she wasn't scared at all. 

The trainers were very watchful and distracted/separated them right away, but I thought it was interesting that a V was picked on (not the 2 lab puppies or a GSP).


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

born36 said:


> If a dog runs down your dog when they are both off lead and your dog is trying to get away and the dog continues to chase despite your dog yelping or having a tail between it's tail the dog is a dog aggressive dog that shouldn't be off lead. Did you speak to the owner of the other dog. I think you should concider asking some questions of them. A dog should not be biting another dog just like it shouldn't be biting a human. Someone needs to make the owner aware that their dog should not be off lead if it is dog aggressive.


In our case, we talked with the owners and they didn't care. They just said "oh, he doesn't like puppies". They wouldn't even move to a different part of the beach, so we had to take Riley down to the end of the beach where she had no one to play with. Some dog owners are so rude and inconsiderate. 

We've also had a couple of pitties trample on Ri because they weren't aware of their size! They've always been super friendly, though, & I trust them over GSDs.


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

We've only had a problem with one dog - an American bulldog. 

She went after my dog for no reason at all, Sadie was just standing there. Fortunately, the owner grabbed the bulldog before she got a hold of Sadie. 

They had been having aggression problems with that dog. Which begs the question, why take it to a dog park?! Geeze. Some people


----------



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

At our dog park, it seems like it's the labradoodles and the huskies that get too rough. Chuck is really fast and can get away, Riley always hid between our legs. I'd say the huskies were really the worst. There's a huge mastiff that goes out there, but is very very friendly and loves to play with the dogs. The only danger she poses to them is if she gets a full out run going and the dogs stop, she can't stop real fast. Her name is Punkin. ;D


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Very sorry this happened to your pup. I don't go to dog parks even though I have one 5 minutes from my house. When you live in a city I can see where your options are limited for unleashed play time.
I do know that just because you see a few dogs playing together don't assume they will play nice with your dog. These dogs may have been meeting for playtime for a while and have established their pack order. Your pup maybe consider an outsider. If one dog starts a fight with yours there is a chance the others will jump in.
Ive only had a problem one time while walking my dogs.
The man had a 30 pound mixed breed female on a retractable lead. She zipped all the way across the path before he could stop her, barking and growling the whole time. I stepped in between her and my dogs. She wasn't the biggest problem, she was just the one that set things in motion. On his other hand was a very large male mastiff. Her barking and growling set the mastiff off. He drug the guy off his feet and kept coming my way. The mastiff tried to pounce on Lucy which is 40 pounds soaking wet. She saw it coming and I guess she went for the safest place. She leaped and landed on his back. No dogs were bit or hurt so it ended well. I was not in the dog park. but the guy was on his way to it when we crossed paths. The way I got away was circling a tree. It wrapped his dogs leads around it and gave him more leverage. I told him while he was still on the ground holding the leashes, don't move till me and my dogs are out of sight.


----------



## Hbomb (Jan 24, 2012)

H got bit in the face by a jack Russell. Both were on leads, I asked the owner if it was friendly and he said yes so I led hercules over for a sniff. Immediately the jack Russell pounced on him and h yelped and then backed off. The Jack Russell was and spitting and tried to go for him but it's owner dragged him off. 

Luckily H was not badly hurt but he is not keen on small dogs. He will lie next to me and wait for them to come up rather than approach himself. 

Interestingly I met 3 other people who had had the same problem with that dog biting their dogs!!


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies. My boyfriend was at an equestrian park where him and Oquirrh both like to run. I'm not saying it was one persons fault or the other. Both dogs were off leash and Oquirrh did run up to the GS. I have just noticed that the majority of GS's that Oquirrh has met have been more dominant towards Oq than most other dogs. I asked the question, wondering if maybe it was an energy level difference or something like that. I have nothing against GS's, but I will be slightly more nervous the next time we come across one. Oquirrh is doing great. We cleaned him up last night and put some ointment on his sores. My little guy was right back to pointing after the dog bite, so not too much harm done.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Well done, if your pup is back to normal. Just a dog thing. Next time please remember it is your dog and it is your responsibility simply because you are the pack leader. 
I had a GS dog, male, before the our V and I love the GS breed, in general. But, cannot tolerate those owners who get the dogs and fail to provide for them properly. They give the breed the bad name it doesn't deserve. 

Please do not go to dog parks, dogs do not need that type of situation. Dog parks are not a good idea for anyone, any dog. You can meet lots of under control (socialized) dogs on your walks.


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Our boy doesn't take much c..p from many breeds now!!
But it hasn't always been like that when he was younger he's been beaten up by Bull Terriers, Boxers, Huskies, you name it It's had a go at him. I think it's probably toughened him up quite a bit and if anything stands up to him now, gesturing he normally stands his ground.
The last breed that attacked him about a year ago was an intact Alaskan Malamute, left a bite scar on his rib cage and me with a £55 vet bill!!   (Picture below result of above attack)
The above breed to me seem to have some bad behavioural trait's and a big lack of respect for human's and other breeds!

Hobbsy


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

I haven't had any problems with specific breeds.... with the warmer weather, I have noticed more aggressive dogs being out on the bike trail I run Kobi on.

Last week it was two labs. One (I think female) was absolutely humongous, possibly pregnant? She was VERY aggressive towards Kobi and actually startled him so much that he ran into my leg and almost knocked me over. Both dogs were leashed, but the owner seemed to have trouble with her dog. I think it was a black lab, but it looked like it could have easily weighed 120 lbs, and it wasn't tall. Probably the meanest looking dog I've ever encountered when out with Kobi. I'm guessing by its size that it doesn't get out much.

The other was just last night. We were coming up behind her when she turned around without looking back. This put her enormous dog in middle of the path with us running towards it. It wasn't particularly mean, but it was jumping/pulling towards Kobi and definitely outweighed the woman walking it. I'm not sure what type it was, maybe a King Shepherd? It was Newfoundland size but it looked like a German Shepherd with really long fur.


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Otto has been bit by another vizsla before :'(. It was actually when we went to the trainer's house. She is a highly qualified trainer and very experienced with vizslas. We went to her house and Otto was running around her yard exploring when we first arrived. One of her vizslas, who was pregnant, grabbed a hold of his face and drew blood. He screeched and we separated them immediately. I was pretty shocked/confused given the situation we were in and concerned for little Otto. The woman told us that that particular dog usually picks out which dog "doesn't belong or fit in" and corrects them but never bites. I'm assuming Otto overstepped his boundaries somehow and she was pregnant and less tolerant. 

Down by the beach a couple blocks from my apartment, a group of people meet up and let their dogs run together. Since Otto was a baby, a goldendoodle always singles Otto out. We've gone 3 times, we have stopped going. He doesn't let Otto play - Otto actually never really engaged him- but he always chased Otto, growled, and tried to go for his neck. The last time I called Otto and abruptly announced "we're going Otto" and the owners then decided to address their dog. I was so disgusted. I know Otto has a lot of energy but there was a Weimaraner there as well as Boston terriers and a lab. The owners would just say "Stanley, leave Otto alone!" - so frustrating!

I'm sorry poor little Oquirrh was bit! Hearing them cry makes me feel helpless. I'm happy to hear he was able to just brush it off! Little warrior


----------



## ElvisVizsla (Mar 8, 2010)

Elvis has been in one dust up and it was with a German Shepherd, about 9 months ago, the GS went for his neck and bit through his ear, it looked worse than it was, fortunately he wasn't that traumatized, i wasnt very happy, i pulled the shepherd off him, and since then I have been weary of Shepherds and there are alot of them around where I live in Melbourne. I dont have a problem with GS per se but i find it harder to read their intent when they approach my dogs, as opposed to other dogs, and Vizslas are just so happy and curious they dont seem to know either. But there is a worrying trned around the bayside of Melbourne of Shepherds being owned by older ladies who walk them alone. In this instance the woman was in her late 60's and other than squeeling and flapping about she was powerless to intervene, there is another woman who goes to Dendy park every morning in her 70's with a huge GS, so if something did happen, your basically on your own.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

EV, maybe it's the Melbourne GSD's that are like that, as I posted above saying a similar thing. I am out east, but it's the same type of thing. Hard to read, tail wagging, then.....whack! They have your dogs neck in it's mouth trying to tear it apart. I watch GSD's like a hawk if they are unknown to me.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Nothing to do with the GS dogs, assuming a fairly straight bloodline, GSD is no worse than a poodle. 

IT IS THE STUPID OWNERS that cause most problems. 
I really think owner schooling should be mandatory if one is thinking of getting a GS dog. 

Not fair, that such a loyal and obedient animal has been degraded so much.


----------



## city_dog (Feb 16, 2012)

Agree with Datacan.... it's the owners that need help
We had a bad experience at an off-leash park - and we weren't even in the park!
The local park has walking trails around it (not off-leash) so Sammy and I were strolling through the woods. 
A woman with no control over her 2 huge Burmese Mountain dogs was letting them run down the path to the park, where it's not off-leash - they swarmed Sammy and he got terribly defensive, baring his teeth and snarling at them. She wasn't worried at all and sweetly tried calling them, which of course they paid no mind to... Then the biggest one stalked us all the way back to my truck. She got an ear full from me. There are small children and older people that walk those paths and could have been seriously injured.

Ignorant owners are the problem.


----------

